

Green Goose sensors monitor your life, you earn experience points - vyrotek
http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/23/green-goose-sensors-monitor-your-life-you-earn-experience-point/

======
makmanalp
This was predicted:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/jesse_schell_when_games_invade_real...](http://www.ted.com/talks/jesse_schell_when_games_invade_real_life.html)

